# White papers



## Ursula

Saludos

Mi pergunta es si* White papers* es similar a Fact sheet y su traducción al español sería *Hoja Informativa.*

A la espera de su ayuda

Ursula


----------



## vicdark

Wilkipedia dice esto:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_paper


----------



## Spaniard

Hola Ursula

Te copio lo que pone en mi diccionario.

In UK: libro blanco (documento oficial en el que se consigna la política gubernamental sobre determinado asunto).


----------



## Ursula

Gracias por la acotación de wikipedia ya lo habia leido pero necesito su traducción al español y creo que si coloco "libro blanco" los lectores no lo entenderian ya que es un término técnico alguna sugerencia mas

saludos Ursula


----------



## vicdark

¿Informe Oficial/Autorizado/de Confianza?


----------



## Peter P

Por favor, danos el exto donde aparece la expresión.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## lpfr

En español también se dice "libro blanco" y todo el mundo (o casi) lo comprende.


----------



## sideslide

Hola Ursula, 

En un contexto europeo: el tipo de documento publicado por la Comisión Europea White Paper/Livre Blanc se dice 'Libro Blanco' en ES (son textos para consulta pública)


----------



## Peter P

Ese es el único término que he visto en español. "Libro Blanco".

Salu2 

Peter P.


----------



## cirrus

A pesar de su aparencia en WR, libro blanco no me convence - googleando la frase me ofrece varias fuentes con una marcada tendencia a europolítica y me sabe a traducido en vez de algo autóctono de países hispanohablantes.  ¿Borrador de ley no les parece?  ¿Acaso sirve anteproyecto de ley?


----------



## Peter P

White paper se puede traducir también como reporte.

Una de las acepciones que tiene en inglés es:
3. an authoritative report issued by any organization: _The TV network presented its white paper on news coverage of major crimes._ 

En un diccionario bilingüe, aparece: Libro amarillo, azul, blanco o rojo :yellow, blue, white or red book (government publications or reports).

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## cirrus

For me a white paper is primarily a consultative document which is used as the basis for a bill which will later become law.  Perhaps this is a UK/ AE difference.


----------



## santafecito

Aunque en el diccionario "white Paper" se define como un documento oficial, en areas tecnicas tambien se publican white papers. Microsoft, por ejemplo, los publica. Por lo tanto, yo lo traduciria como "reporte o informe tecnico".


----------



## Ursula

Gracias a todos por su gran ayuda me quedo con Reporte informativo ya que se adecua con mi texto tecnico.

Saludos cordiales

Ursula


----------



## Quetzali

Hola:
Trabajo como traductora para una empresa que realiza selecciones de sistemas de software empresarial. 
Todos los días me encuentro la palabra *White Paper* y me he rehusado, hasta el momento, a traducirlo como *libro blanco*. Por el momento, en ciertas ocasiones cuando el contenido del documento es muy técnico, lo he traducido como *informe técnico*. Ahora bien, me pregunto si en el caso de los _White Papers_ que están orientados hacia el mercadeo y que no son técnicos, se pudiese traducir como *informe ejecutivo*. En mi experiencia, estos documentos populares en el área tecnológica son resúmenes sobre cómo resolver ciertos problemas generales de un área específica.
Gracias


----------



## santafecito

No soy experto en mercadeo pero me imagino que los "white papers" para esta área están dirigidos a presentar metodologías, estrategias y acciones para tener éxito en la venta de mercancías y servicios. Por esta razón yo sugiero la terminología "Artículo", o "Directiva de Mercadeo", o "Guía de Mercadeo". Para los lectores que saben inglés, agregaría entre paréntesis (white paper).
 Agradezco las observaciones que haya a lugar por esta opinión. Hasta pronto


----------



## Quetzali

Hola Satafecito:
Mil gracias por la contribución. Me gusta la palabra *guía*, pues normalmente estos “white papers” contienen información importante que la gente quiere leer. Es como una guía hacia un problema, visto desde una perspectiva general. No me gusta la palabra *mercadeo,* por que puede desmotivar al lector que busca soluciones concretas. 
Con su ayuda, creo que en algunos casos puedo utilizar la palabra *Guía Ejecutiva*.
Gracias


----------

